# Fly Fishing: where to go and what to fish



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

I am new to fly fishing and i was wondering where to go in pensacola or around the area and what is the best fish to fish for and what are good fly to use. what is a good fly rod and reel to use in pensacola area.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

For most stuff a 6 weight will work but it might be easier to find an 8 weight that can handle the salt. Chartreuse over white clousers are a good all around fly. Wading the grass flats at Naval Live Oaks (Gulf Breeze) or down at Big Sabine (Pcola beach, head east past the developed area) will get you some trout. On the beach you can find schools of ladyfish, bluefish, and spanish mackerel. Tie a piece of 20# flourocarbon to your tippet for these critters.

Good luck!


----------

